# [Dracut] /dev/mapper/vg0-vg_root does not exist (résolu)

## sebB

Bonjour,

Jusqu'a présent j'utilisais genkernel pour générer un initframs et j'ai voulu tester dracut

Le problème c'est qu'il ne semble pas monter mes partition lvm.

Au boot j'ai

```
Dracut warning couldnt boot

Dracut warning /dev/mapper/vg0-vg_root does not exist
```

emerge -pv dracut

```
sys-kernel/dracut-024-r2  USE="device-mapper -debug -net -optimization (-selinux)" DRACUT_MODULES="lvm -biosdevname -bootchart -btrfs -caps -cifs -crypt -crypt-gpg -crypt-loop -dmraid -dmsquash-live -gensplash -iscsi -livenet -mdraid -multipath -nbd -nfs -plymouth -ssh-client -syslog -systemd"
```

dracut

```
I: *** Including module: dash ***

I: *** Including module: i18n ***

I: *** Including module: kernel-modules ***

I: Skipping program /lib/modprobe.d/*.conf as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: Skipping program /etc/modprobe.conf as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including module: resume ***

I: *** Including module: rootfs-block ***

I: *** Including module: terminfo ***

I: *** Including module: udev-rules ***

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/create_floppy_devices as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                         

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/edd_id as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                                        

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/firmware.sh as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                                   

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/firmware.agent as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                                

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/hotplug.functions as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                             

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/fw_unit_symlinks.sh as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                           

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/hid2hci as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                                       

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/pcmcia-socket-startup as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional                                                         

I: Skipping program /lib/udev/pcmcia-check-broken-cis as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including module: usrmount ***

I: *** Including module: base ***

I: *** Including module: fs-lib ***

I: *** Including module: shutdown ***

I: Skipping program kexec as it cannot be found and is flagged to be optional

I: *** Including modules done ***

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware ***

I: *** Installing kernel module dependencies and firmware done ***

I: *** Stripping files ***

I: *** Stripping files done ***

I: *** Creating image file ***

I: *** Creating image file done ***

I: Wrote /boot/initramfs-3.5.7-gentoo.img:

I: -rw------- 1 root root 2653445 24 nov.  16:30 /boot/initramfs-3.5.7-gentoo.img

```

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext4            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/vg0/vg_root               /               ext4           defaults,noatime         0 1

/dev/vg0/vg_swap               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/vg0/vg_portage               /usr/portage           ext4           defaults,noatime         0 1

/dev/vg0/vg_home               /home           ext4           defaults,noatime         0 1

/dev/vg0/vg_perso               /home/seb/Perso           ext4           user,exec,rw,noatime         0 1

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

tmpfs                   /usr/portage/tmpfs      tmpfs   size=2G         0 0

tmpfs                   /tmp            tmpfs           noatime,mode=1777  0 0

tmpfs                   /var/tmp        tmpfs           noatime,mode=1777  0 0
```

grub.cfg

```
menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, avec Linux 3.5.7' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.5.7-advanced-87835929-b202-4807-b21e-6f10e0e616$

                load_video

                insmod gzio

                insmod part_msdos

                insmod ext2

                set root='hd0,msdos1'

                if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1  6f2bde86-9bca-4bd6-b172-cb265634b659

                else

                  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 6f2bde86-9bca-4bd6-b172-cb265634b659

                fi

                echo    'Chargement de Linux 3.5.7…'

                linux   /kernel-3.5.7 root=/dev/mapper/vg0-vg_root ro dolvm resume=/dev/vg0/vg_swap radeon.audio=1 quiet

                echo    'Chargement du disque mémoire initial…'

                initrd  /initramfs-3.5.7.img

```

Merci

EDIT:

J'ai résolu le problème en commentant #hostonly="yes" dans /etc/dracut.conf

Par contre je ne comprends pas pourquoi cette option ne monte pas mes partitions lvm

----------

